# Frontline Assembly, Industrial synth music



## fla (May 14, 2011)

Anyone heard of them, or listen to them? Have been a fan since around 1990. Based around synths as a logical progression from Depeche Mode (who i also lsiten to a lot) They have some side projects namely Delerium (more of an ambient but dark theme), Noise Unit, Synasthaesia plus others. Have a listen - search on Youtube for an instrumental track called Silent Ceremony, its Frontline Assembly but with an almost Delerium feel to it (you'll now what i mean when you have a listen to Psychosomatic or Prophecy by Frontline).

Enjoy!


----------

